# Western Basin glazed over this morning



## RBud1080

Get ready ice fishermen, the western basin was glazed over this morning!










Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## da-animal

thats what i like to see.....hopefully the weather stays cold enough to make more ice


----------



## hearttxp

I posted a pic yesterday In the Hardwater Thread also !! 

Will see ? weather really doesnt look like what we need ?


----------



## KaGee

Far west still has some open water.


----------



## wakina

hearttxp said:


> I posted a pic yesterday In the Hardwater Thread also !!
> 
> Will see ? weather really doesnt look like what we need ?


I agree!
10day forecast for Toledo and Port Clinton!



http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/Toledo+OH+USOH0953:1:US

http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/Port+Clinton+OH+USOH0783:1:US


----------



## Uncle Paul

Nice Pics Ryan-but who was driving the plane at the time??? off to G/B in the morning for whitefish if you need a ride.Paul


----------



## RBud1080

George was flying, that's our nickname for the "autopilot" 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## RBud1080

Uncle Paul said:


> Nice Pics Ryan-but who was driving the plane at the time??? off to G/B in the morning for whitefish if you need a ride.Paul


Whitefish next weekend Paul?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## ggcanteri

looks like another year with little or no ice
got desperate last year went to door county wis. the bay was open but the smaller bays had safe ice fished for whitefish for the first time caught a lot and had a great time
heading back up there feb8-9-10. right now 5" of good blue ice with cold weather expected this week 
guide Andy is one of the best


----------



## Uncle Paul

ggcanteri :There is little or no ice on the normal whitefish spots and most of the guides have yet to get on the ice, from Bayshore to the north nothing but open water Lipskys to the Red River has the most ice with reports of 2 to 8 inches no atv traffic anywhere . Little Sturgeon has some ice out to Henderson point to Snake Island but most of it is skim ice guys are only going hundreds of yards out because of bad ice.the forecast looks good but the wind will make getting on the ice very hard it is piling up the ice as we speak. Im looking at late next week (Im only three hours from G/B) and Ill give a report and if its fishable Ill be fishing the week after the superbowl.Paul


----------



## Uncle Paul

Ryan; Joe N. is in charge he will be talking to you guys You-Gary-Papa to get a date thats good for all of you guys then I'll make the rest of the plans.If you need to fly into G/B.Paul


----------



## ggcanteri

thanks paul I'll be up there the same weekend as you last year we did great in 20' fow limits both days kept nothing under 22"


----------



## Osmerus

Hopefully this year is not like last year down here on Erie. Keeping fingers crossed for a good prolonged cold snap at the end of the month and into February.


----------



## ggcanteri

good ice on the western end of lake erie would be great-hope for cold weather


----------



## B Thomas

wish I had the view out of my office window!!


----------



## itsbeal

Now that I've got the bugs worked out of the ice auger, I can't wait for the ice! My eyes' are starting to get glazed over too! Think we'll get safe ice this year? Hope so!


----------



## hearttxp

itsbeal said:


> Now that I've got the bugs worked out of the ice auger, I can't wait for the ice! My eyes' are starting to get glazed over too! Think we'll get safe ice this year? Hope so!


I really Doubt it ? Maybe some fishable ice off SBI west to green and rattlesnake But off mainland ??? Even if nothing happened right now and it stayed cold you would be looking at 4+ weeks ? But who knows ?


----------



## Double J

Ok fellas here is the latest scoop.
Flew back this afternoon from Sbi to Pc and the passage had intermittent ice. 
The west shore of Sbi is open muddy water. Sandusky bay iced over with lots of shove ice. As of yesterday the bay at Sbi was all open water. Wind is screwing up the ice formation we could have. In my opinion I think we are 10 to 14 days away from fishable ice with the right temps and light winds.
Keep in mind water is terribly muddy and not the kind of water I would even think of guiding on.
Hope for the best !!!
Captain Jeff 

I will keep Ogf updated


----------



## 21579

This was Monday from Toledo's shipping channel. I wish it would just stay cold for a few more weeks..................


----------



## Double J

ice has formed off west shore of put in bay.....thankfully things are headed in the right direction!!!

wont be long now!!!

Capt Jeff


----------



## sady dog

keep us updated captain...we will all be calling you at once...so better be prepared...lol


----------



## Jim Stedke

I feel bad for you hardwater guys, history says, no ice at Christmas means a very limited ice season. 

If you really really want to go, better get ahold of 1 of the airboat guys, and giterdun.


----------



## captmike

Fished rattlesnake today till half hour after dark . Tons of fish looked but no bites. Water is dirty. Lost view of yellow frabill scoop at 14 inches. Felt good to get out. Water should look good by next weekend.ice was 6-7 Inches


----------



## hearttxp

captmike said:


> Fished rattlesnake today till half hour after dark . Tons of fish looked but no bites. Water is dirty. Lost view of yellow frabill scoop at 14 inches. Felt good to get out. Water should look good by next weekend.ice was 6-7 Inches


Good deal Mike ! I heard the ice was getting there ? Heard my Buddies from NBI made it to SBI on the ice ! Great news !


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman

Ok, its not happening. She is open today. Nothing too cold coming except for the next two days then back to some of this half warm stuff. Oh well it was looking nice for a couple days!


----------



## gaterman

Yup I lost all what little hop I had for the ice this year. Oh well Im now looking forward to sping jig bit. I cant complain to much I did get up to saginaw river last weekend a pounded some small walleyes. In are group of 3 we ended up with 11 keepers nothing over 17. I heard before the warm up guys were fishin the bay but I think that is all done for now but may be a go in a few weeks if cold weather holds.


----------



## ggcanteri

with this report my mind is made up door county ,wis. here I come


----------



## fishindude644

Looking south from Stony point. MAybe next year.


----------



## RBud1080

A pic from this morning, slushy blue water mostly


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SPOONFEEDER

Pic from muzirecks this after noon. Open water

Sent via my Droid Bionic


----------



## fishindude644

http://www.glerl.noaa.gov/metdata/tol2/animate_webcams/frame23.html


----------



## Uncle Paul

ggcanteri: Just got back from G/B from the reports we fished out of Lipskys on Tuesday, very slow 3 whts.and 5 nice perch. On Wed went out of Sugar River to 31ft and was done by noon with whitefish also biggest fish avg seen in years then went back to Lipskys for perch-nothing. Out of Sugar River bad pack ice for the first 300 yards but path is marked with Christmas trees ice was no problem 13 plus everywhere, trucks were all over the place. Normal whitefish rig with waxes jigged very aggressively. Paul


----------



## ggcanteri

thanks paul i"ll let you know how we do when I get home again thanks for info


----------



## jshbuckeye

Uncle paul G/B is Green Bay not Gem Beach correct?


----------



## Uncle Paul

Yep Green Bay


----------



## ggcanteri

paul fished out of sturgeon bay two of us 18 keepers lots of throwbacks out again on sunday have you heard of any walleyes being caught thanks greg


----------



## Uncle Paul

The only walleyes have been caught targeting whitefish I think its a little early for the eyes but guys have been reporting seeing a lot of them on the cameras. Looks like Ill be back next weekend leave a few for us. Paul


----------



## ggcanteri

thanks paul heading home in the morning limited out today on whitefish didnt see any walleye or perch today did see two burbot miserable weather on the ice today hope you have better next week we fished through 20 inches of good clear ice had one hole that was 27 inches thick wish we had it at home on lake erie


----------



## KaGee

Uncle Paul, ggcanteri, Please start another thread in Out of State fishing reports. This topic is about the Western Basin of Lake Erie.


----------



## RBud1080

Shots of Lorain harbor and the sun setting with Vermillion, Huron, and the islands in the background last night...




















Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sady dog

thats a lot of ice.....


----------

